# Big Bass in creek mouths



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I went catfishing today but didn't catch any big cats but I did get 4 real nice bass. I spotted them on side sonar schooled up in a creek mouth. I tied off to a stump then tied on a grub tail on a catfish three way rig. I dropped it straight down on top of them and just jigged up and down and BAM! This was the biggest one at 19 inches. I also had a 18", and two 17". Then it was back to catfishing after they stopped biting.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

What river if you dont mind me asking. Great catch by the way


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

good job bro. at least you got your line stretched a lil bit !


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice Bass man. How did you know they were bass when you saw them on side sonar? Again nice fish.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice alternative to those pesky cats that were not cooperating.
Thanks for sharing.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Too much junk said:


> Nice Bass man. How did you know they were bass when you saw them on side sonar? Again nice fish.


I didn't know what they was, I figured maybe crappie, stripers or possibly bass. It was a shot in the dark to drop a jig on them and get something. 

I was fishing Escambia River, hell I never bass fish if some of you bass fisherman wants the spot I'm sure you guys would fish it a little more thoroughly. I didn't even stay there but maybe 25-30 min then motored off. All the bass was released.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I did get 12 small catfish 1-2lbs but nothing what I was looking for, the lady at Jim's fish camp said her husband caught a 18lb striper in that area the other day.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks like up Governor's a bit?


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Cathunter you making us bass fishermen look bad dude!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice catch, cathunter! What kind of side sonar do you have and how deep were the fish? That is a good way to regularly catch bass if you know how to paint them on the LCR. When you saw the bass, did you also see baitfish? Did you see any streaks like they were actively feeding, or just arches? Sorry for all the questions, but I'm curious about this!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Nice catch, cathunter! What kind of side sonar do you have and how deep were the fish? That is a good way to regularly catch bass if you know how to paint them on the LCR. When you saw the bass, did you also see baitfish? Did you see any streaks like they were actively feeding, or just arches? Sorry for all the questions, but I'm curious about this!!


HumminBird 798 SI

They was down about 15-18 feet in a tight ball. The river was cold at 49 degrees after all that rain. The river was also really brown and turbulent from all the rain we had. The Creek mouth was dumping black water in to the main river with a 1 degree temperature change to about 50 degrees. The bass was in the black water right where it met the brown water. I used to do a lot of bass fishing. It can get pretty technical some times.

I think I can show you better than I can explain it.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed response Cat Hunter.


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Haha


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

whats funny ?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Probably my silly little map.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

I think the map is awesome! One of the best bass reports I've seen, and it's coming from a cat fisherman. Well done.


----------

